# back home!



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi guys...Just wanted to say hello, haven't been on here since Sept as I've been in France for a semester as part of my year abroad. Couldn't log in then as only public computers were available to me and I didn't really wanna do that in front of my friend! Hope you're all well and that you have a brill Christmas and new yr.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi ziggy, i not been here long so dont remember you from before! just wanted to say hi and hope you had a good time in france







take care xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Ziggy!Nice to see you back- hope you survived well in france! Wouyld like to hear more about it when you get settled in again.Nikki


----------

